# wanting info on adopting a retired show spoo



## ambitious groomer (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm looking to adopt a retired show standard around the end of the year beginning of next. I have rottie mixes currently that came from a no kill rescue. I have fostered and volunteered at the rescue they came from along with rehoming dogs from a puppy mill I have groomed for when I was still learning. (It breaks my heart but lecturing her would kill the open communication about rehoming her non producers/retired breeders) this would be my first registered pet of my life. I wasn't a poodle person till I began working with them. I love that the spoos have a working drive but level temperment compared to a lot of other working breeds. As a groomer my favorite breed to groom is a poodle. I want to learn to groom a poodle for show and creative grooming. What id like to know is what id be looking to spend to adopt a retired show dog and if there are any rescourses (sp) I should take advantage of and any other info you might find helpful, dogs you know of that may be available about the time I'm looking for. Id prefer a white male but I'm not dead set on anything except good with cats and other dogs. I do take my dogs anywhere I'm allowed and want a dog that wants to meet new people and dogs regularly. Lucky for me colorado is SUPER dog friendly and they can go to bars, stores, and restaurants everywhere here. I know I ramble and again any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ambitious groomer (Mar 21, 2011)

Also I am open to an older puppy held back for show that may have developed minor flaws that limit their chances. Also my current dogs are 9 and 10 now and I've owned them for over 7 years. At their ages they are still in great health and super active and no one at the dog parks or anywhere else ever guess their ages. I credit premium food for their health.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Great homes for retired show dogs are in demand.

You might consider going to your local shows and meeting local breeders (local breed club is an excellent idea - find yours by searching it on the PCA website) and local handlers.

They will be the people who know of animals that are being retired and needing placed.

Good Luck!

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Stella is a retired champion. I got her just a year ago. I contacted breeders and visited with them via phone..got to know they that way and the two who I thought would most likely have a retired girl..I just kept talking to them, sent them photos of my family, our previous doberman...I think they got sick of me and wanted me to go away  They dont usually charge much for a retired CH. But I had to spend some $$ up front for dental, and she had to be spayed. They actually paid for the spay as the breeder is best friends with his vet. The second place I was considering actually placed a link on their website stating they had a retired CH to place. I think she charged 300 or so. Stella is the BEST dog I could ever imagine. She is very stoic, has nerves of steel, loves everyone....but loves me best then my husband. She just passed her TDI testing and will begin therapy work. She is perfect for us..only thing is that she is going to be 9 in november. A retired dog is going to be middle aged...Good luck. There is also a website that lists adults for sale. It changes all the time.. Teenage and Adult Dogs Available for Placement on Poodles Online.com


----------

